# How can I get my hair like this? Straight waves



## hnaoto (May 5, 2011)

Not sure if I can post the pictures so I'll add the links. I have the same length hair and I always straighten it, I've never worn my hair curly or wavey so I have no idea how to do this!! And would it require a straightener or a curling iron?

  	http://www.youtube.com/user/christinemarie696#p/a/u/1/9QrvS-fyyyg

  	http://www.gypsy05.com/images/products/women/ShortSleeveTees/2010/02.28/W100205/CattSadlerBetty00.jpg


----------



## Piarpreet (May 5, 2011)

i think they call those beach waves?


----------



## Curly1908 (May 5, 2011)

You can put setting lotion in your hair while wet and then make huge, loose plaits with jumbo rollers on the end.  Sit under the dryer, take 'em down, fluff, and voila.


----------



## sayah (May 6, 2011)

Have you tried braiding your hair while wet, leaving it in for a few hours (or while sleeping) and then gently brushing them out?


----------



## Piarpreet (May 6, 2011)

with a lil foam while damp braid sleep or 4 hrs and there u go



sayah said:


> Have you tried braiding your hair while wet, leaving it in for a few hours (or while sleeping) and then gently brushing them out?


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

oh i can get my hair to do this by straightening it. then i tie it back in a pony tail and then every couple of inches i put another hair bobble in (think jasmine from alladin!) then i sleep on it and by morning the hair bobbles have made the 'wave' effect


----------



## kaliraksha (May 6, 2011)

You can get pretty good at controlling where you want the wave if you learn to do them with your straightening iron. There are a bunch of video tutorials on the method.


----------



## yazerella (May 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i can get my hair to do this by straightening it. then i tie it back in a pony tail and then every couple of inches i put another hair bobble in (think jasmine from alladin!) then i sleep on it and by morning the hair bobbles have made the 'wave' effect


  	This is GENIUS! I'm so trying this tonight. Thank you!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

hee hee! no worries! i discovered it by accident one day!


----------

